# Amazing video



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey guys, you've got to see this....unbelievable. This gal is over 90!
Misc :: Old lady dancer video by Lauriebeast - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid133.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid133.photobucket.com/albums/q77/Lauriebeast/Misc/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@q77/Lauriebeast/Misc/Neverunderestimateanoldgal


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was great - I want to be like her when I'm 90!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Bless her heart. 

Can you imagine how much the people who make Depends would be willing to pay her if she would endorse their product?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dance on Great gramma! Dancing keeps you young. 

I'd like to be breathing (without a respirator) when I'm 90.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Not surprised really..these days, 90 is the new 80.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd like to be able to move like that at 50.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW....Grannie got game!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Heck, I can't move like that at 42!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I think I hurt myself watching that........there is something to say about staying in shape


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah, like I'm not in it.

unbelievable


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy cow. Unbelievable.

That is clearly someone who's been dancing more than twice as long as I've been alive. She's in better shape than I am now. By a long shot.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

awesome ..
thanks


----------

